# I’ve got Oscar!!



## scooterscout99 (Dec 3, 2015)

Congrats & thanks for sharing. Best of luck through the storm.


----------



## bluegirl1997 (Aug 10, 2019)

He's a cutie! You'll have fun with him, he has that rascally look that is so appealing. I look forward to hearing more!

Sent from my VOG-L04 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Awww, he's already looking at you like you're his mama and he trusts you  I hope his transition home goes smoothly!


----------



## MaizieFrosty (Apr 12, 2019)

Welcome home, Carson!  He is SO precious, and I agree, looking at you quite adoringly.


----------



## peabeec (Oct 17, 2017)

Welcome, Carson!!! I was thinking about you today, hoping he could come home early - yay!! I do see some curly fur there, he looks adorable even as-is. So excited for you and especially for him. Thank you for adopting him. &#55357;&#56469;


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Ohhhh he’s so cute, looks like a real sweetheart. Lucky Carson. 

Can’t wait to see what he looks like after you groom him and get him settled into your home routine.


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Good luck with Carson! I hope he will be a good fit into your family.


----------



## Asta's Mom (Aug 20, 2014)

Little Carson is a cutie. I wish you much joy of him.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I am in love with him. When I volunteered at a shelter, I used to lament that there were no “Disney” dogs. By that I meant dogs, that could star or be charming extras in a Disney movie. Carson is a Disney dog, before and undoubtedly after his spa day. Congratulations!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you all for your kindness nd words and best wishes. So far everybody is doing fine. Zeke seems to be laying down the law pretty quickly though lol. Carson seems to be making himself at home. He just loves laying on my area rug!




















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I don’t know why but it keeps adding the same pic although I am selecting 2 different ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Mfmst said:


> I am in love with him. When I volunteered at a shelter, I used to lament that there were no “Disney” dogs. By that I meant dogs, that could star or be charming extras in a Disney movie. Carson is a Disney dog, before and undoubtedly after his spa day. Congratulations!


He could be Dorothy's Toto for sure!

He's looking super relaxed at home! Good for Zeke for setting some boundaries.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> He could be Dorothy's Toto for sure!
> 
> He's looking super relaxed at home! Good for Zeke for setting some boundaries.




I agree about him setting boundaries, even Stella has joined in. He is showing a nice, healthy respect for them already. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Yay for Carson's 'Gotcha Day' can't wait to see that little cutie all cleaned up! He sure seems to know he is in a good place with that look he's giving you! Sweet!


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

What a cute little thing he is ! I can’t wait to see him after grooming...

Congratulations !


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Thank you Molly... I didn’t want to say Gotcha Day as I feel like that is reserved for puppies, but that’s what it is! He’s been happy already lol. He’s like a little wind up toy! When I woke up today he went a little nuts! I can already tell he’s going to ne a happy little guy. He’s still got so much spunk!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dechi said:


> What a cute little thing he is ! I can’t wait to see him after grooming...
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations !




I can’t wait to see him after grooming myself! I’m kind of glad the vet didn’t do it as I would have ended up with a little short-short haired rat lol. I’m hoping to get him groomed today. I may just take him to pet smart since the accept walk-ins. 

Hopefully good pics later today!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

Can't wait to see his photo after his groom.


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

I was able to get him a vet appointment at 3:30 today, ad then straight to the groomer after that. I imagine he's going to look pretty much like gray skin everywhere with black hair on his head, ears and face lol! I'll make sure to get pics after we get home, and once he settles down from the drive. I'm glad I'm able to get him in today. Quite a lot he is rolling and rubbing around on the rug. I know his mats have to be bothering him... poor guy. 

I'll start a new thread for his "after" pics. I'll call it Carson's new look. See ya there!


----------



## Dogs4Life (May 27, 2018)

Yay, can't wait to see how he looks!


----------



## jojogal001 (Feb 19, 2019)

Dogs4Life said:


> Yay, can't wait to see how he looks!




He’s going to look, well, kinda funky lol. Just have to wait and see. They’ll call me around 7-8 when he’s done. 

Also, the lady at the animal shelter told me Oscar, and yes I switched it back again (last time!), that he had severe dental disease. The vet who did the exam today said he has an overbite, which means 3 of the teeth near the front are a little crowded, and he’s got a little bit of tartar on a couple of teeth each side near the front. No need for a dental! Woo hoo!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

